

Nokia just bought Alcatel-Lucent for $16.6B - testrun
http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/15/nokia-just-bought-alcatel-lucent-for-16-6-billion/#continued

======
sgloutnikov
Very big move by Nokia. They have been looking to expand their network
business, after they sold their devices division to Microsoft. I remember
rumors about a year ago of them acquiring Juniper Networks, but I guess the
price wasn't right?

------
philippnagel
That means Bell Labs is now (or at least as of 2016) part of Nokia.

